# Walmart killing live fish?



## duckyser (Oct 4, 2009)

Today at walmart my little brother bought some black neon tetras and struck up a conversation with the staff. I was alarmed to find out during the conversation that if walmart received fish back because they were fighting in their new tanks, that when returned they would just "throw them" since the tank water from customers tank could contain diseases.

This really annoys me to know that walmart would throw live fish away, such a waste of life and cruelty to let fish suffocate in their bags, simply because they do not want to quarantine returned fish. Is there anything we can do about this?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

how ironic.....


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

duckyser said:


> Today at walmart my little brother bought some black neon tetras and struck up a conversation with the staff. I was alarmed to find out during the conversation that if walmart received fish back because they were fighting in their new tanks, that when returned they would just "throw them" since the tank water from customers tank could contain diseases.
> 
> This really annoys me to know that walmart would throw live fish away, such a waste of life and cruelty to let fish suffocate in their bags, simply because they do not want to quarantine returned fish. Is there anything we can do about this?


That is too bad they don't want to try and treat the fish due to diseases that are returned but most of their fishy are not healthy any way IMHO


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

dl88dl said:


> That is too bad they don't want to try and treat the fish due to diseases that are returned but most of their fishy are not healthy any way IMHO


Walmart refusing to take back sick fish is kind of funny. The fish they already have are hardly in good health IMO.


----------



## ohmyfish (Feb 20, 2010)

duckyser said:


> ...if walmart received fish back because they were fighting in their new tanks, that when returned they would just "throw them" since the tank water from customers tank could contain diseases.


At the PJ's Pet Centre near me, the returned freshwater fish are placed into a particular tank used for plants. Whenever I visit Wal-Mart, I never see anyone attending to the fish tanks.


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

well it's a good thing most of them are becoming supercentres so they can stop this cruely. One time a bought a fish and it died from walmart from ick, and i told them that i just bought this fish it had a disease and they took it back no questions asked and refunded me.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

shark said:


> well it's a good thing most of them are becoming supercentres so they can stop this cruely. One time a bought a fish and it died from walmart from ick, and i told them that i just bought this fish it had a disease and they took it back no questions asked and refunded me.


I think they have a 30 days refund policy. If you do buy their fishy you must quarantine them for at least 3 weeks.


----------



## shellybee (Jan 25, 2010)

When my Wal-mart opened in Bolton, there of course were fish for sale. It quickly deteriorated to look like every other Wal-mart...sick and dead fish everywhere. The tanks were a wall of horror. The sight of the bettas would make me cry. I complained to managers there every chance I had. 
A few months ago, maybe more, the fish department disappeared !  
They still sell dry goods and supplies, but no more poor suffering fish. I wish all Wal-marts would do the same. Leave the live sales to the experts.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

They sell ICH and parasite remedies n the same area/isle.  

May as well buy a bottle of ICH or temp it up on the heater and see if the ICH will pass on if your fish does not have ICH.

Best to ask when they restock the fish and show up 1-2 days before the resotkc date to check the fish out if you are considering buying them so you konw they lasted about a week.


----------



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

remember ppl that Wal-Mart is a mega chain store. They do not do fish any more than anything else.. They basically just give the masses what they want for a lower price. They aren't your local fish store nor a big fish store they are wal-mart. They only keep fish alive as best they can and usually nothing more than an acceptable amount of cleaning and maintenance. The staff attending the pet dept usually knows no more about the fish as they do the differences in dog food.

Once again they are Wal-Mart


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

shellybee said:


> When my Wal-mart opened in Bolton, there of course were fish for sale. It quickly deteriorated to look like every other Wal-mart...sick and dead fish everywhere. The tanks were a wall of horror. The sight of the bettas would make me cry. I complained to managers there every chance I had.
> A few months ago, maybe more, the fish department disappeared !
> They still sell dry goods and supplies, but no more poor suffering fish. I wish all Wal-marts would do the same. Leave the live sales to the experts.


X2 I've never bought-en or known anyone amateur or newbie who has actually gone to walmart to buy fish. They never look to be that great and the tanks are always dirty. They should use that space for something else.


----------



## darb (Mar 29, 2010)

duckyser said:


> ... Is there anything we can do about this?


stop supporting them and their policies ...


----------



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

I thought that all walmarts stoped selling fish. Where is this walmart?


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

I can say the wal-mart in Markville Mall still sells fish. The tanks are dirty and the fish bad and im no expert. The obvious lack of erect fins is a big hint.


----------



## duckyser (Oct 4, 2009)

at Scarborough town center


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

Yes, thers a good chunk of wal-marts that still sell fish... But alot of stopped.
The one by me at South Common mall, use to have employees dedicated to fish, but with very low sales, it got the yank.

Scarb TC seems to still have the sales, but I would never ever buy anything from them, from personal experience, i find it one of the worst wal-marts i've stepped in, with PJs being in ScarbTC, just go there.

I believe Square 1, may still have their fish, but I doubt it, cuz PJ's is just outside the Wal-Mart there.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Only other pet store in Markville or the immediate area is doogans but there tanks don't look alot better to me. Haven't had good luck with there stock and the fish don't usually look to great.


----------



## ohmyfish (Feb 20, 2010)

arktixan said:


> ...I would never ever buy anything from them, from personal experience, i find it one of the worst wal-marts i've stepped in...


My high school friend is the manager of that Wal-Mart. So, that comment kind of hurt. Silly, I know.


----------



## shellybee (Jan 25, 2010)

You shouldn't be hurt by the comments. See as it as an opportunity. If you know the manager, try to express how we all feel about Wal-Mart selling fish. The times that I complained to managers at the Bolton WM, I'm sure they walked away without thinking about what I said. It's different if it's coming from a friend.
Please try to help the poor fish.
Thanks.


----------



## ohmyfish (Feb 20, 2010)

shellybee said:


> You shouldn't be hurt by the comments. See as it as an opportunity. If you know the manager, try to express how we all feel about Wal-Mart selling fish. The times that I complained to managers at the Bolton WM, I'm sure they walked away without thinking about what I said. It's different if it's coming from a friend.
> Please try to help the poor fish.
> Thanks.


Definitely, I will try my best.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

arktixan said:


> Yes, thers a good chunk of wal-marts that still sell fish... But alot of stopped.
> The one by me at South Common mall, use to have employees dedicated to fish, but with very low sales, it got the yank.
> 
> Scarb TC seems to still have the sales, but I would never ever buy anything from them, from personal experience, i find it one of the worst wal-marts i've stepped in, with PJs being in ScarbTC, just go there.
> ...


As of Dec/2009 (when the flame passed the port credit area) the Wallys @ Square One still has fish on the lower floor. I saw it myself.

The Wallys by the Best Buy area by some large mall across from it (Sherway Mall?) with a Jack Asters near by does not have fish there but they have the dry goods and IIRC 38gal max size. They're the ones that pointed me to the Square One location.


----------

